# Utah Snow and Avalanche Workshop



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It will be held on November 5 at The Depot (13 North 400 West, SLC)

It will be 25 bucks and looks like a pretty cool itinerary. Unfortunately, I will be in Vegas that weekend so I will not be able to attend, but recommend anyone who can.

Utah Snow and Avalanche Workshop Saturday, November 5, 2011 - 1:00pm | Utah Avalanche Center


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Unfortunately, I will be in Vegas that weekend so I will not be able to attend,
> 
> Utah Snow and Avalanche Workshop Saturday, November 5, 2011 - 1:00pm | Utah Avalanche Center



Unfortunately? 

Vegas is the best


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I love some Vegas don't get me wrong, but preventing myself from kicking off on avalanche is kind of a big deal haha.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Bummer is you have to have all your own avy gear , hopefully I can get all my stuff next summer and attend this next year :-( crossing my fingers that I don't get stupid this winter and end below a slide!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Understandable. I guess i just get too excited when i see a Vegas blackjack table :dunno:


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Bummer is you have to have all your own avy gear , hopefully I can get all my stuff next summer and attend this next year :-( crossing my fingers that I don't get stupid this winter and end below a slide!


ah, damn. that's kind of a bummer, makes sense though.

this place is like a 5 second walk from my apartment too - would of been nice.

oh well.......


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Huh? :dunno: Where does it say you have to have all of your gear? This is just a few lectures and a good way to learn more about avalanches. There isn't any field work so you won't need any gear.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Huh? :dunno: Where does it say you have to have all of your gear? This is just a few lectures and a good way to learn more about avalanches. There isn't any field work so you won't need any gear.


yeah I didn't see that either, I just thought I was obviously missing something. 

thanks again for sharing, I need to ask for this day off asap.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I think he might have just been refering to the fact he doesn't have any gear so he won't head on into the BC without it.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I think he might have just been refering to the fact he doesn't have any gear so he won't head on into the BC without it.


Sorry I was confused with the cheap Classes at Brighton, wish I was going to be in SLC to attend this


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh yea. I am not sure if Brighton's is a true level 1 class :dunno: but any education is better than none of course.


----------

